# Boy is this fun!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Got a springer pup a few weeks ago and my wife is trying to make him into a house dog and at 15 weeks if he wasn't so cute and there weren't so many roosters around I would kill the little.... Just kidding but....He has great instincts. When I take him out each night for a walk in the country I can see it in him and just hope that I can push the right buttons and do my part. Our cat and the pup just love to do battle but DJ my older springer would just as soon he did not exist. I think they call it unconditional love! Like I said if he wasn't so cute and there weren't so many roosters around...ah yes patience...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That's great. Sounds all too familier, at 3.5 months you couldn't keep our springer off the kitchen table or counter top. They call them springers for a reason. Kids thought it was great, but I thought the wife was going to kill her if she ever could catch her. Now she's 2.5 years old and she a fantastic hunter and slowly turning into a really good house dog. They are a handfull as puppies.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

These two english pointer pups I recently acquired are terrorizing our house.

When you have old dogs you forget what a pain they were when they are pups.


----------

